# Beat the heat, go at night!



## captainharvey

With the sun cooking down on us lately, clients are enjoying a cooler approach to fishing by going flounder gigging. 
The gigging in the Port O'Connor area is going well and no sunburn. The temps drop down into the 80s each night with a nice breeze making for a comfortable outing.
The flounder are in their typical hot water patterns, holding near water movement and bunching up in nice groups at times. 
The average size is around 16-17" lately with a few 20"+ showing up regularly each night or so. 
There is a lot of drifting and dead/rotting grass is some areas of the bay. This has kept me on my toes and constantly moving with the conditions to stay productive 
Most trips have their limit by midnight - some are quicker depending on client count.

School is quickly approaching and so is the fall season. I typically book up solid in September and October, so make your reservations quick before all the dates are filled.

August openings 6,18,19,20,25,26

September/October are about 1/2 full.

Call, text or email

[email protected]
3617812161


















































































*note - not all clients are pictured in the above photos. Some folks don't feel that they are photo ready after fishing, or they are very young and sleeping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy

Thanks for the trip Sean! Had a blast just as planned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Big Thank You to Sean on an awesome night out gigging! It was a tough slow start, but he never let up his pursuit and found the fish! We started a little late due to "us" not being on time but he was at the doc waiting and we were done with a 2 person limit by midnight! Nice fish, great experience and wonderful Service provided by Sean! 
Thanks again and cant wait to book another trip!


----------



## Zeitgeist

Awesome!


----------



## captainharvey

Thanks guys for positive responses. It's nice to interact with clients and potential clients. I hope this feature stays open. Keep it clean and don't mess this up guys!!

DR_Smith, here is a photo from your trip. 

Thanks again everyone, 

Capt. Shawn Harvey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

